# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Disminuye el precio de la eólica marina.

## termopar

Otra renovable que se acerca al precio de mercado y empieza a ser competitiva




> *Vattenfall establece un récord hasta ahora impensable en eólica marina: 60 euros el MWh*
> 
> La eólica marina reduce costes más rápido de lo esperado. La compañía eléctrica estatal sueca Vattenfall, ha ganado una licitación esta semana para la construcción de dos parques eólicos en alta mar con una oferta récord de 60 euros por MWh, un 20% menos que el récord anterior de 72,7 euros/ MWh establecido por Dong Energy en julio.
> 
> La oferta más baja está apoyada por la ubicación de los parques eólicos, que están muy cerca de la costa danesa del Mar del Norte, lo que permite reducir los costes de cimentación y el transporte. Con nuestra oferta a la DNS [Danish Near Shore Wind Tender) hemos demostrado que somos capaces de reducir los costes de la energía eólica marina más rápido de lo esperado hace tan solo unos pocos años, dijo Gunnar Groebler, jefe de eólica de Vattenfall.
> 
> Esta oferta no puede ser la última palabra, sin embargo, Vattenfall aún necesita la aprobación final del gobierno danés, que está considerando poner fin al apoyo a los parques eólicos cercanos a la costa.
> 
> Si la aprobación es inminente, Vattenfall iniciará los preparativos finales para los parques eólicos, incluidas las adquisiciones, servicios, optimización y diseño final, con el objetivo de iniciar la construcción en 2019 y comenzar la producción de energía en el año 2020, según la compañía.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/va...-euros-el-mwh/

----------


## Jonasino

"Vattenfall aún necesita la aprobación final del gobierno danés, que está considerando poner fin al apoyo a los parques eólicos cercanos a la costa."

Así no vale. Yo también quiero poner una tienda de ahumados en Guinea y que el gobierno danés me la financie.

----------


## termopar

Eso mismo hace UK con la nuclear y a un precio mayor. Pero eso sí vale, no?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me alegro. Que siga bajando... porque aún le queda mucho camino a la eólica offshore para poder competir contra la nuclear.

----------


## termopar

Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109€ (al cambio actual)
Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60€

----------


## Jonasino

> Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109€ (al cambio actual)
> Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60€


Fuente: ?????????

----------


## termopar

Una, la tiene más arriba en este hilo. La otra en el hilo de Hinckley Point c.
 Pero también podría haber pedido la fuente al sr. Lázaro, no estaría mal de vez en cuando. Que aunque aquí se digan las cosas parece que ni se es ecuánime, ni se recuerde lo que se haya dicho o presentado, sobre todo para temas que a uno tanto le importan. Quizás la vejez?

----------


## Jonasino

> Una, la tiene más arriba en este hilo. La otra en el hilo de Hinckley Point c.
>  Pero también podría haber pedido la fuente al sr. Lázaro, no estaría mal de vez en cuando. Que aunque aquí se digan las cosas parece que ni se es ecuánime, ni se recuerde lo que se haya dicho o presentado, sobre todo para temas que a uno tanto le importan. Quizás la vejez?


Principio de la verosimilitud:
Construir argumentos a partir de fuentes diversas, a través de los llamados globos sonda o de informaciones fragmentarias.

----------


## termopar

como duelen los datos, sr. Jonasino, los repito por si aún no los ha comprendido:

Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109€ (al cambio actual)
Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60€

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109€ (al cambio actual)
> Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60€


Por favor, pero qué broma es esa. ¿109€/MWh? O 465... total que más da. Qué manera de pervertir la realidad.

Según veo en algunos enlaces, esos 109€/MWh de Hinkley Point los hacen en base a 35 años de vida útil de la planta, y a saber con qué factor de carga y qué coste final estimado de la central, lo cual es una estupidez. Las nuevas centrales nucleares de 3ª generación están proyectadas para una vida útil de 60 años como mínimo. Es como si calculamos que la vida media de la eólica es de 5 años... menuda forma de pervertir los datos interesadamente. Si hacemos un cálculo más realista del coste de Hinkley Point: 2 EPR a 1600 MW, 90% FC, 60 años y 21.000 mill. € de coste de construcción. Suponiendo que el coste de operación y mantenimiento de la central de Hinkley Point durante esos 60 años sea de otros 21.000 mill. €, nos sale a *27,75€/MWh*, menos de la mitad de lo que cuesta la eólica offshore. Y encima, produciendo energía las 24 horas del día, mientras que la eólica sería dependiende del viento, como los molinos de Don Quijote. 

Pero no nos quedemos sólo con el caso de Hinkley Point y los EPR. Veamos otro casos siguiendo el mismo procedimiento de cálculo:

El reactor coreano Shin-Kori 3 de construcción reciente costó 5.500 mill €, y teniendo en cuenta las características de los reactores AP1400, 1400 MW de potencia, 90% FC, 60 años y suponiendo coste de operación y mantenimiento similar al coste de construcción como en el ejemplo anterior, sale a 16,61€/MWh. Los reactores Shin-Kori 5 y 6, proyectados en 2014 a un precio de 6.250 mill. € por unidad, salen a 18,87€/MWh. Los AP1400 que se están construyendo en la central de Barakah en EAU están proyectados a un precio de 6.500 <-> 7.500 según las fuentes que se consulten, por lo que la horquilla se situaría entre 19,63€/MWh y 22,65€/MWh. 

O el proyecto de la central nuclear de Moorside, también en Reino Unido. 3 AP1000 con 3400 MW de potencia total. Coste estimado en 24.000 mill. €. Sale a 29,84€/MWh.

Sea como fuere, en los cinco casos que le he puesto, el coste de la nuclear está muy por debajo del coste de la eólica, y no digamos ya de la solar.

----------


## termopar

Los datos los trajo usted sr. Lázaro!!!, al hilo de Hinckley Point. No me los he inventado. 92.5£ Mwh. Esos cálculos que usted da no los he visto en ningún sitio. 

Me está usted diciendo que el único coste de la nuclear es el de la construcción? JA
Me está usted diciendo que en 60 años usted solo va a ingresar y no va a hacer ninguna inversión ni uso de combustible? JA

Y con los residuos, piensa pagar su almacenamiento? JA

Y eso sí no nos cuesta ninguna desgracia.

No nos engañe, Sr. Lázaro. Esas cuentas de la vieja solo se las cree usted. Los datos de costes ya sabe como se calculan, .... LCOE. 

Debemos estar todos locos en el mundo al usar la nuclear solo de forma residual. Mirese bien el informe de la IEA sobre cual será la tecnología de uso mayoritaria en el 2050. Quitese la venda por favor, y no engañe más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me está usted diciendo que el único coste de la nuclear es el de la construcción? JA
> Me está usted diciendo que en 60 años usted solo va a ingresar y no va a hacer ninguna inversión ni uso de combustible? JA


Le recomiendo que vuelva a leer mi post...

----------


## Jonasino

> como duelen los datos, sr. Jonasino, los repito por si aún no los ha comprendido:
> 
> Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109 (al cambio actual)
> Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60


Un vaso medio vacío de agua es también uno medio lleno, pero una mentira a medias de ningún modo es una media verdad

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro, 

Ya leí su post y no vale la pena leerlo de nuevo. Hace cálculos inverosímiles que no los hace nadie en el mundo. Está todo inventado y repito, NO SON VÁLIDOS.

Le pongo la tabla de diciembre de 2015 hecha por LAZARD sobre los LCOE de cada tecnología:



Como puede ver la nuclear está por encima de los 100$ y subiendo. Y lo que usted hace es mentir, de nuevo. Le muestro todos los informes, bases de datos, cálculos de cada país para la nuclear y TODOS COINCIDEN.

----------


## termopar

Aquí tiene más datos de costes actualizados a junio de 2015

LCOE from OpenEI DB as of June, 2015
Plant Type (USD/MWh)	Min	Median	Max	Data Source Year
Distributed Generation	10	70	130	2014
Hydropower	Conventional	30	70	100	2011
Small Hydropower		140		2011
Wind	Onshore	 40		80	2014
Offshore	100		200	2014
Natural Gas	Combined Cycle	50		80	2014
Combustion Turbine	140		200	2014
Coal	Pulverized, scrubbed	60		150	2014
Pulverized, unscrubbed		40		2008
Integrated gasification, combined cycle	100		170	2014
Solar	Photovoltaic	60	110	250	2014
CSP	100		220	2014
Geothermal	Hydrothermal	50		100	2011
Blind		100		2011
Enhanced	80		130	2014
Biopower	90		110	2014
Fuel Cell	100		160	2014
*Nuclear	90		130	2014*
Ocean	230	240	250	2011

----------


## termopar

Dejen de engañar, por favor

----------


## Jonasino

> Dejen de engañar, por favor


Principio de la silenciación:
Acallar las cuestiones sobre las que no se tienen argumentos

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino, no me importa repetir tantas veces como usted vea necesario los datos que tanto le gusta releer;
Faltaría más! Para que no se le olviden,


*Nuclear de Hickley Point:....... MWh= 109€* (al cambio actual y según información traída por el sr. Lázaro)
*Eólica offshore Vattenfall:...... MWh= 60€*

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. Jonasino, no me importa repetir tantas veces como usted vea necesario los datos que tanto le gusta releer;
> Faltaría más! Para que no se le olviden,


Por favor Herr Cansino, no se confunda. Los "datos" (por llamarlos de alguna forma) tendenciosos y manipulados me traen al fresco por mucho que los repita.

Principio de orquestación:
La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas. De aquí viene también la famosa frase: "Si una mentira se repite lo suficiente, acaba por convertirse en verdad".

----------

